# Amplificador lineal TV VHF para canal 5



## elecsoft (Mar 4, 2013)

Hola a todos quisiera diseñar y construir un amplificador lineal para una TV comunitaria en la banda de VHF para el canal 5, la idea es que cubra un radio de 10 o 20km, en un lugar suburbano. habia pensado en 75 o 100 W. El problema es que no se consigue mucha informacion al respecto como para otros sistemas de radio como la fm y am. los pocos circuitos que hay son de menos de 1W.
Hace poco encontre una pagina de un radioaficionado que construyo un lineal para la banda de 4m o 70MHz, cercano a canal 5 en TV. El lineal esta realizado en dos etapas una de de 100mw a 25W y otra de 25W a 100W. Pero la tercera etapa del primer amplificador hecha con el transistor Q5 no es lineal. A continuacion les ofrezco el link y las imagenes:

link: http://oz1jte.dk/70 MHz PA/70 MHz PA English text.htm

La idea es diseñar un amplificador lineal para TV tomando al menos como referencia a este amplificador. Cabe destacar que los amplificadores de TV tienen que operar si o si en clase A o AB, ya que los amplificadores en clase C no sirven para TV ni AM.


----------



## ricbevi (Mar 4, 2013)

Hola...el Canal 5 en Argentina funciona en la frecuencia de 77.250Khz para la portadora de video y 81.750Khz para la sub-portadora de Audio en cuanto a la amplificación debe ser preferentemente clase A y no encontraras tanta informacion como para los otros equipos debido a que fabricar algo sin instrumental y experiencia es una empresa de las "difíciles" en ese rubro.
Saludos.

Ric.


----------



## elecsoft (Mar 6, 2013)

Asi es, pero de donde se puede obtener un circuito de amplificador lineal de cuando mucho 25 W al menos. o los calculos para diseñar este amplificador clase A.


----------



## marcelocg (Mar 7, 2013)

si te referís al Q5 tip 122 ese es un darlington que opera el relay de tx/Rx y también la parte de protección de la salida. o entendí mal, veamos que podemos hacer estoy en la mismo que tu.-


----------



## elecsoft (Mar 8, 2013)

Hola a todos. Perdone estimado marcelocg, puse por error Q5 en realidad quise poner Q3 que es el transistor que tengo dudas si trabaja en regimen lineal o no. el Q5 es forma parte del circuito de PTT (press to talk) que conmuta el amplificador a la antena al transmitir.


----------



## ykledif (Mar 25, 2013)

tengo un modulador de tv, ya funcionando perfecto por el canal 5, como podria hacer una especie de amplificadorcito sencillo para transmitir esta señal para el interior de mi casa, nada de gran potencia. Cuento con unos 2n2222 y unos 2n3904.
Quedo al tanto y gracias de antemano.
Saludos.


----------



## AntenA-Boy (Abr 4, 2013)

hola,, aun estas con el tema de la  Tx de television comunitaria ?' pudiste armar algo  de la potencia *QU*e buscabas ?? saludos desde argentina,

                                                      AntenA


----------



## elecsoft (Abr 8, 2013)

Encontre algo: un amplificador de 75W con 10 a 15W a la entrada.

http://www.mtvb723.com/2011/07/schematic-vhf-tv-amplifier-75w.html


----------

